# Goat snacks



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

What snacks can I safely give to goats? I have adopted three rescue goats. One is wild as a March hare, I plan to start sitting in their pen for fifteen minutes three times daily. I'm hoping if I give her treats, she will start coming to me and letting me handle her. Right now I can't get with in ten feet of her.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

Besides the treats they have at Tractor Supply.. I suggest the two treats most goats love; animal crackers, and raisens. 
I recommend keeping them in the barn and sit with them until you gain their trust. It may take a few days or up to a week. They LOVE animal crackers!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

mine love bananas (skin and all).


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I usually give animal crackers, raisins, and little shreds of alfalfa cubes. But they also like apples, grapes, and little carrot pieces.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah bananas & skin! Corn husks. They steal from each other.
They kill for either if I come out with them & just say "Who wants banana?" Or "Corn husk".


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

Mine like bread more than anything else I've given them.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

i would give mine the licorice flavored treats from tractor supply in a small bowl. I tried to introduce them to new choices: raisins, bananas, mini saltines and goldfish crackers. They wanted none of them. I put those same treats in their special treat bowl and now they love them.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We make oatmeal apple bars, they love em!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine LOVE ginger snaps, donuts, bread, graham crackers, Vanilla wafers and flavored horse treats. They do not like veggies.

I make my own treats sometimes using a variety of ingredients including applesauce, oatmeal, whole grain flour, shredded carrots, oil and whatever else is handy and able to be eaten by a goat. I bake them at a low temp for a few hours, until they are dry and treat-hard.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> Mine LOVE ginger snaps, donuts, bread, graham crackers, Vanilla wafers and flavored horse treats. They do not like veggies.
> 
> I make my own treats sometimes using a variety of ingredients including applesauce, oatmeal, whole grain flour, shredded carrots, oil and whatever else is handy and able to be eaten by a goat. I bake them at a low temp for a few hours, until they are dry and treat-hard.


That's so funny, I thought my NDs were just weird for not liking veggies, but they nearly plow me down if ever I go out to the barn with a ginger snap or a nilla wafer in my hand! They are very very picky so I have a limited selection for treats. I've even spent an afternoon baking them yummy treats just like you described with oatmeal and honey and a bunch of other goodies, and the little snots turned up their noses at them! It looks like I'll be having to share my cookies with them until I find something new they will like as a special treat, haha!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

My goats will trample over you for ritz crackers or peanuts in the shell


----------



## jenne (Apr 27, 2013)

My goats will trample you for anything! A treat, a scratchie, a chance to chew my ponytail...
Mine lovvveeee bread...raisins...leaves (its autumn and I can't keep enough in their pen! Who needs a leafvac lol...one ate a bite of apple once, but that's it ...but what they do like, oh they will let you know!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine LOVE the horse apple treats from tractor supply. They eat nicker makers and dobbins ( I think that's what they're called) the dobbins treats also come in peppermint and carrot but they love the apple ones!


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Dried fruits some herbs pumpkins rice cakes even fruit juices in a small bowl goats are not as picky as u think mine will try an eat the box it came in. There are a few treats that i got of a site but ill have do look again but there very healthy for there stomachs an they get the copper an other vitamins they need an they love it.

one way hillbilly acres


----------

